
Show HN: Djaq provides a powerful, instant remote API to your Django models data - paul-wolf
https://github.com/paul-wolf/djaq
======
paul-wolf
Djaq provides an instant remote API to your Django models data with a highly
expressive query language. It requires almost no configuration.

It's for getting started immediately with remote access to data on your Django
application using a natural, Python-like query language that can be used from
any client.

------
mattrp
I'm a fan of django but have been looking for an alternative to DRF. I'll give
this a try - thank you for developing this. Looks interesting!

~~~
postpawl
You might find this interesting:
[https://github.com/Sibyx/django_api_forms](https://github.com/Sibyx/django_api_forms)

It’s like a lightweight DRF that’s only for JSON/msgpack and looks more like
Django forms. Not a very mature project yet though.

~~~
mattrp
Thank you for pointing that out. I generally stick to as much plain vanilla
Django as possible. This may be dimwitted of me but I currently return a
jsonresponse dict as my ‘api.’ In my forms I’ve added a noun that allows me to
specify httpresponse or jsonresponse and a verb to specify the crud function.

